# How long for window glaze to harden?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

No, it means the surface is dry enough to paint. And drying time depends on weather conditions. It can vary from a few days to weeks. If you can touch it with your finger and it does not still move, you can usually paint over it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I waited a month before....


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

All of the above are correct. My granddad taught me how to properly glaze a window back in the mid-'60's, my Dad was pretty good at this also. "Just Bill" is correct in that after you do the glazing, the time it takes to dry will depend on the temperature and humidity the glazing is exposed to. The "finger test" is what most of us use, push very slightly with the tip of a finger and if the glazing does indeed move or there is a slight indentation, more drying is needed. The glazing compound contains some oils and when you roll it between your palms, you did do this didn't you?, it will pick up oils from your hands. These must dry for primer and paint to adhere properly.


----------

